# Hello to everyone



## blackcrow (Jun 6, 2003)

First off I just wanted to say hello to all my Tang Soo brothers and sisters. Tang Soo ! !

Second, I should introduce myself. I am a student in the World Tang Soo Do Association. My Grandmaster is Jae C Shin and I train at Master Vaughns Dojang in PA.  

I'm a orange/green belt and will probably test for solid green belt in 2 months.  In terms of time, a green belt is about 1 year of training in our Association. Blackbelt is about 4-5 years of steady attendance.

Anyway, Im glad to have found this board and hope you dont mind if I ask a few questions and join a few discussions along the way


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2003)

Have you studied anything other than Tang Soo Do?


----------



## blackcrow (Jun 7, 2003)

I have studied Aikido and KungFu but Tang Soo Do was the way for me.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome  It's good to have more TSD peoples here.


----------



## TangSooGuy (Jun 10, 2003)

Well...it's a small world after all.

I started Tang Soo Do under Master Vaughn about 18 years ago and never looked back

I now teach in the Pittsburgh area.

You have a great foundation there, and a lot of great black belts to work with.

Hopefully it's just the beginning of a great martial arts journey for you.

Tang Soo!


----------



## blackcrow (Jun 10, 2003)

Sir, I believe I know exactly who you are. One of your students in now my teacher.  My teacher is Robyn N ( wont post her full name here ) and she still talks very highly of you in class. It's an honor to meet you even if it's not face to face. 

You are very right about the foundation at Vaughn's Dojang. I feel very lucky to have the chance to learn from at that studio. I think there is almost 70 Blackbelts in the studio now and we also recently had a "region 8 only" gup clinic. Not too many people are lucky enough to have so many talented people influencing their training. It's been a great journey thus far.

Tang Soo !


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 10, 2003)

Hello glad to see another TSD Brother! Stick with it I LIVE  in Michigan and train at 3 tang soo do schools. But any way how does ur rank system work?

Adam :asian:


----------



## Zepp (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *Hello glad to see another TSD Brother! Stick with it I LIVE  in Michigan and train at 3 tang soo do schools. But any way how does ur rank system work?
> *



3 schools, all for TSD?  That sounds like a Tang Soo Do addiction! :rofl:


----------



## J-kid (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi


----------



## blackcrow (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *how does ur rank system work?
> Adam :asian: *



Hello TallAdam85,
Our system is as follows:

White:Beginners belt colour. White represents a primitive stage of achievement. Thus, the seed as it lies dormant beneath the snows of winter.

Orange:Orange represents new growth which appears in spring. Our Tang Soo Do knowledge begins to reveal itself.

Green:Green represents the speedy development of youth as summer arrives.

Brown:Brown represents power, stability, agility, weight and wisdom. This is a stabilizing stage, both mentally and physically, analogous to the plants which curtail their growth and prepare to flower in late summer.

Red:Red represents blood, life, energy, attention and control. The student's power and techniques begin to bloom and ripen.

Dark Blue:  Dark blue represents maturity, respect, honor. Our dark blue belt is given to the Cho Dan Bo or black belt candidate. He must now prepare mind and body to attain black belt.

Black:Black represents mastery, calmness, dignity, sincerity. Black belt is the final stage of one life cycle and the beginning of the next. Thus, we see that it is not only the end of one stage but, more importantly, the beginning of a path which leads up through the ranks of the higher black belts to true mastery. 

There are specific times one must spend at each belt level to even be considered for testing. People do fail testing, especially at Cho Dan and Dan level testing. The first few belts come pretty fast up to about green then the last few belts take years.

Thanks for the warm welcome from everyone, it's much appreciated !


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 19, 2003)

nice to see some more TSD people here.  i would love to see this forum take off!

Tang Soo!!!


----------

